# placa radio/clima seat cordoba año 2000



## domingo69 (Oct 4, 2012)

buenas tardes
mi problema es el siguiente
tengo un seat cordoba de 2001 y este modelo lleva una placa que controla la radio el cassette y el climatizador del coche
en una modificacion que le estoy haciendo hay una resistenci que se ha quemado y ha quemado dicha placa por lo que no funciona el climatizador
por eso estoy buscando alguna fotode dicha zona quemada por si es posible repararlo puenteando la parte del circuito quemada






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## domingo69 (Oct 12, 2012)

buenos dias este tema puede darse por solucionado gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2012)

Sería bueno que nos informes como lo solucionaste , así le puede servir a otro Forista 

Saludos !


----------



## domingo69 (Oct 12, 2012)

bueno aun no me he puesto pero como mi problema era que una resistencia habia calentado demasiado la placa y no se realizaban los contactos pues ahora con el esquema realizare los puentes por medio de estaño o cable segun sea la distancia


----------

